# P-40F vs P-40M



## Kareem72 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi guys, just a random little question... I’m getting ready to put together a couple of P-40 models and it just got me curious as to which plane, may have been the better dog fighter? I’ve done some research, but I am still left bugged about it... Figured I’d get some other opinions from those who might know more than me.


----------



## mjfur (Apr 6, 2021)

Variants P-40F Warhawk, Kittyhawk II
The P-40F was powered by a Packard-built Merlin V-1650-1 twelve-cylinder Vee liquid-cooled engine rated at 1300 hp for takeoff and 1120 hp at 18,500 feet.
Maximum speed was 320 mph at 5000 feet, 340 mph at 10,000 feet, 352 mph at 15,000 feet, and 364 mph at 10,000 feet. (Must be a typo on last speed/alt.)

Variants P-40M
The P-40M was essentially similar to the P-40K-20-CU, apart from the use of the Allison V-1710-18 engine, rated at 1200 hp for takeoff and 1125 hp at 17,300 feet.
(The maximum speed of the P-40K was 320 mph at 5000 feet and 362 mph at 15,000 feet.) Variants P-40K Warhawk, Kittyhawk III


----------

